# Apple Beer



## ChrisECarpenter (3/6/11)

Apologies first up if this has been covered before - 
Has anyone experimented with adding malt to apple juice for a cider?
I was thinking a little LME to give beer head retention (well, some head retention - my ciders don't hold any!) and some body to the finished drink.
Cheers-
Chris


----------



## manticle (3/6/11)

Go to homebrewtalk and look/search for brendan's graff in the cider section.


----------



## goldstar (3/6/11)

What cider are you drinking to perceive that cider should have head retention?


----------



## ChrisECarpenter (4/6/11)

None actually. I can't think of any ciders I've had that hold head in the glass - but i think that means they look pretty ordinary.



goldstar said:


> What cider are you drinking to perceive that cider should have head retention?


----------



## ChrisECarpenter (4/6/11)

Thanks Manticle - found it (and the 120+pages of his graff topic!)
Looks like the simplest method is some LME for body and head retention, and the option of a partial mash with torrified wheat to do even more.

C



manticle said:


> Go to homebrewtalk and look/search for brendan's graff in the cider section.


----------



## [email protected] (4/6/11)

i did an apple beer for one of my first beers........ brewed up a coopers larger.... then added about 500 grams of apple puree..... at the start of the brew! over the fermentation length, the apple went off! bugger! was JUST drinkable.......... good learning curve!


----------



## ben_harvey (24/6/11)

I did a cider that turned out all right with some LDME.

15 L of Just Juice Apple
6 L of Jus Juice Apple and Pear (for a bit of sweetness)
200 g LDME
Champagne yeast (can't remember the type but it was dried yeast. Liquid yeasts are on my to-do)

It was the first cider I had made (2nd one with SafAle yeast and 21 L of Apple and Pear juice in the fermenter now) and came out quite dry, still not really a lot of head retention. It looked promising when it came out of the tap but died down pretty quick. I'm still pretty new at this so not sure how much effect more LDME would have and if it would start affecting the flavour.


----------



## InCider (24/6/11)

Powdered corn syrup does the trick for mine.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (25/6/11)

Maltodextrin will add body as it is only about 30% fermentable. Head will stay for a minute or two but that's it. I'm drinking a spiced cider at the moment where I added 500g of maltodextrin from maize to a 21l batch.

Billabong brewing make an apple beer but I think it is just slightly hopped cider.


----------

